# Schnee! Schnee! Schnee!



## jesusjones (17. Dezember 2002)

hipp hipp hurra! es schneit!


----------



## jesusjones (17. Dezember 2002)

der wettergott übt noch, es ist schneeregen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SoBe (17. Dezember 2002)

Verdammt nochmal!  Bei uns schneit's nie!


----------



## nosh (17. Dezember 2002)

aber weil der boden zu nass und nicht kalt genug ist bleibt das zeug nicht liegen.

und dan noch so schei$$ dunkel alles wetter is echt zum kotzen.


----------



## Hein (17. Dezember 2002)

War aber nur ein kurzes Vergnügen.

Wie schaut´s denn in der Eifel aus?


----------



## jesusjones (17. Dezember 2002)

habe noch nichts aus der eifel gehört ...

wohne doch jetzt in der großen stadt


----------



## patman53125 (17. Dezember 2002)

hmm also hier in bonn war es nur so ein ekelhafter nieselregen - durch den ich zur schule fahren musste.... unangenehmer ist es nur wenn solch ein regen am boden friert !


----------



## patman53125 (17. Dezember 2002)

im irc lässt ein schulkollege, der etwa 7 KM Luftlinie von mir entfernt woht verlauten :

[2:45pm] <@GaBBo`> SCHNEEEEEEEEEEEE
[2:45pm] <@GaBBo`> SCHNEEEEEEEEEEEE
[2:45pm] <@GaBBo`> SCHNEEEEEEEEEEEE
[2:45pm] <@GaBBo`> SCHNEEEEEEEEEEEE
[2:45pm] <@GaBBo`> SCHNEEEEEEEEEEEE
[2:45pm] <@GaBBo`> SCHNEEEEEEEEEEEE
[2:45pm] <@GaBBo`> !!!!!!!!
[2:45pm] <@GaBBo`> es schneit
[....]


----------



## gambo (17. Dezember 2002)

hmm
in der eifel sollte das zeug doch liegen bleiben, oder?


----------



## jesusjones (17. Dezember 2002)

hab eben mal angerufen, da bleibt auch nix liegen


----------



## gambo (17. Dezember 2002)

lass mal ne runde fahren gehen , oder hast du keine regenjacke?
mat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pratt (17. Dezember 2002)

Also jetzt ist es -1C° wenn es diese Nacht noch ein bischen flockt ist es Morgen weiß.
Ich bin mal gespannt, was wir Donnerstag bei unserem Nightride für'n Wetter haben. Wenn es da Weiß ist, gibt es sicher haufenweise Abflüge.


----------



## XCRacer (17. Dezember 2002)

Blick aus der Wetterstation Mützenich 600 üNN:






Blick aus der Wetterstation Monschau-Haag 520 üNN:





Quelle: www.eifelwetter.de


----------



## gambo (17. Dezember 2002)

also nightride + schnee + weihnachtsmarkt besuch könnte wirklich ne ganz lustige mischung abgeben.bei mir hier bleibt bis jetzt aber fast nix liegen.
ga


----------



## pratt (19. Dezember 2002)

Also von Schnee werden wir heute Abend wohl nicht viel sehen, aber dafür ist es wieder trocken und kalt. Und bei einem Hartgefrorenen Boden, haben wir wieder super wenig Rollwiederstand

Bis nachher (an alle die mit den Prattdreivern am Nightride teilnehmen)


----------



## XCRacer (4. Januar 2003)

Da scheint das Thema auf einmal wieder aktuell zu werden...


----------



## IGGY (4. Januar 2003)

Jo war ja Heute auch schon frecks kalt!
Aber Morgen soll es ja noch kühler werden!
Naja ich werde trotzdem ne Runde drehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gambo (5. Januar 2003)

aktuelle schneehöhe aachen west : 2-15mm
da ist doch hoffentlich noch mehr drin.wieviel liegt denn in der tiefen eifel so?
gruß
ga


----------



## Hein (5. Januar 2003)

Schaut ja nach einem schlammfreien Sonntag aus


----------



## crazy-spy (5. Januar 2003)

Also in Brand kann man net fahrn, weil der Schnee soooooo hoch liegt! 



....nämlich aufm Garagendach 

Ne, hier liegt nix schnee, bis aufs Garagendach!


----------



## IGGY (5. Januar 2003)

Hi
Also bei uns (Breing-Mausbach) lag ein wenig Schnee!
Sclamm war trotzdem da Hein!


----------



## frustrator (5. Januar 2003)

moin.

ich wohn ja in der eifel.

bin gestern aus den alpen zurückgekommen wo kaum schnee war.. und hier liegt jetzt schnee.. wohne so in der nordeifel..
gruß,

manu


----------



## XCRacer (5. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hein Walker _
> *Schaut ja nach einem schlammfreien Sonntag aus *



Kann mal wohl sagen. War mehr so eine Mischung aus Knirschen und Schlittern 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Leider waren zudem viel zu viele Kaffe-und-Kuchen-Touristen unterwegs


----------



## jesusjones (5. Januar 2003)

was heute auf den wegen los war - das beste kam von nem senioren pärchen: "schau, die haben so geländeräder"  
besser als nur doof rumzumopppern

schönen restsonntag noch....


----------



## pratt (5. Januar 2003)

Also das bisschen Schnee hat man nicht unter den Stollen gemerkt. Aber Landschaftlich war es schön und durch den Frost nicht mehr so nass wie in den letzten Tagen.
Ist trotzdem komisch, wenn man den grünen Rasen bei der Vierschanzentourne sieht


----------



## IGGY (5. Januar 2003)

Jo Laschet!
Da kann ich dir nur zustimmen. Sehr eigenartig. Aber mal schauen ob da noch mehr kommt oder ob es das jetzt war!


----------



## crazy-spy (5. Januar 2003)

War heute mim Bene fahrn, ham ja nen Kicker gebaut im Wald und aufm weg von Brand bis ca. Westhalle kein bischen glatt, dann von da aus 200m zum kicker komplett glatteis  
Najo, hat ja heute noch was geschneit, aber viel zu wenig, entweder viel oder gar net! Et Basta!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (6. Januar 2003)

Also Heute sah es ja schon sehr viel versprechend aus!
Hoffentlich bleibt es auch so!


----------



## Patty (7. Januar 2003)

sogar am rhein liegt schnee und gestern abend war es spiegel glatt 
   aufdiefreeseflieg


----------



## nosh (7. Januar 2003)

schokotreppe mit schlitten runter und unten auf eis weiter rutschen


----------



## gambo (8. Januar 2003)

langsam gewöhnt man sich an die arktische kälte und dann isset am wochenende schon wieder vorbei.
ga


----------



## nosh (8. Januar 2003)

hab eben gehört das es samstag wieder schneieen soll
juhu endlich kicker aus schnee


----------



## gambo (8. Januar 2003)

naja , wetteronline sagt +2 grad vorraus. ob es da was mit schnee wird?
ga


----------



## Snake (10. Januar 2003)

Hy Ihr ganzen Aachener! 

Heute morgen war es hier (kurz vor Olpe) auf meinem Weg mit dem Bike zur Arbeit -9°. 

Wetterpropnose: morgen um die -6°, Sonntag -1° mit leichtem Schneefall und ab Montag +6° Regen. 

Good ride!


----------



## IGGY (10. Januar 2003)

Also ich war Heute auch fahren! War echt schön! Zwar was kalt aber mit den richtigen Klamotten geht es!
Bin nur fast zweimal auf´s Maul gefallen, weil ich ner netten Joggerin nachgeschaut habe!  
Und das doofe Eis auf den Wegen war auch nicht gerade prikelnd!
Aber war sehr schön!


----------



## pratt (16. Januar 2003)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (16. Januar 2003)




----------



## IGGY (16. Januar 2003)

Mega lol


----------



## gambo (28. Januar 2003)

also diesmal könnte es was mit dem schnee werden , ich hab etwa 2-4 cm vorm haus und wenn es noch die nacht weiter schneit ....


----------



## IGGY (28. Januar 2003)

Ist aber zu warm um liegen zu bleiben ! LEIDER!!!!!


----------



## IGGY (29. Januar 2003)

Das war mal wieder eine kurze Angelegenheit!


----------



## IGGY (30. Januar 2003)

Oder auch nicht!
Kann mir einer sagen wie man hier Grafiken einfügt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazy-spy (30. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von IGGY _
> *Oder auch nicht!
> Kann mir einer sagen wie man hier Grafiken einfügt? *



Wie gross ist die? 
Dann einfach einfügen (also unten "Datei anhängen" Browse...die datei darf aber nur 60KB sein!
Wenn die im web ist, dann einfach oben auf "IMG" klicken und die url vom bild eintippen/-fügen und enter!
Mehr net! 
Sonst schiggs mit per mail (siehe signatur) und ich lads aufn server und stells rein!


----------



## IGGY (30. Januar 2003)

Sorry!Wo unten Datei anhängen?
Finde ich nicht!


----------



## crazy-spy (30. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von IGGY _
> *Sorry!Wo unten Datei anhängen?
> Finde ich nicht! *



Wenn du nen neuen Post machst, bevor du abschiggst, kannst eunten auf datei anhängen klicken, aber wenn se grösser als 60 KB ist, gehts net!
Kannst mir die auch schiggn, dann lad ich die hoch!


----------



## IGGY (30. Januar 2003)

Aha!
Habe ich nicht gesehen!
Ich probiere dann mal!
Danke schön!


----------



## IGGY (30. Januar 2003)

Also bei mir in Breinig sieht es zur Zeit so aus!
Scheint ja doch ein schönes WE zu werden!


----------



## Hein (30. Januar 2003)

In E´dorf ist sei 20min Schneesturm. Es müsste nur noch was kälter werden, damit die trails zum we matschfrei werden.

Aber heut nacht bleibt der Schnee bestimmt erst mal liegen. Morgen erst mal Verkehrschaos.

Hein mit Heimarbeit


----------



## crazy-spy (30. Januar 2003)

Hab morgen die ersten beiden Sport, hoffentlich komm ich hier net weg 
Hab nämlich keinen Bock auf Bodenturnen, da ich das voll net kann


----------



## gambo (30. Januar 2003)

hmm. vor sowas zieh ich mir immer eine üble zerrung im rücken zu und kann dann leider nicht mitturnen , schade.


ich war eben biken und die trails waren schon ziemlich gut voll schnee . leider waren nen paar noch so nass , das mein schaltwerk zu nem eisblock zusammengefroren ist und ich nachher nen 9gang rad hatte .

ga


----------



## crazy-spy (30. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von gambo _
> *hmm. vor sowas zieh ich mir immer eine üble zerrung im rücken zu und kann dann leider nicht mitturnen , schade.
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, echt schade! Und ich habe mich gerade ganz heftig hingelegt! Mir tut alles weh *flenn*


----------



## gambo (30. Januar 2003)

und dan auch noch der bus zuspät ....
beim schneeschüppen gefallen?im dienste der allgemeinheiz?

ich wollt gerade raus und merke das nochmal 3-4 cm nachgefallen sind , langsam wird mir das echt unheimlich. 2. eiszeit?
soviel schnee gabs die letzten 4 jahre in aachen doch net mehr .
ga


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazy-spy (31. Januar 2003)

also mich pisst der schnee voll an!
JKann man gar net vernünftig droppen oda springen 
Echt kagge! Bin froh, wenns endlich wida wärmer ist und trocken natürlich


----------



## nosh (1. Februar 2003)

das war voll das lustig verckers kaos in der stadt als es donnerstag auf einmal so heftig geschneit und gehagelt hatt.
die dicke straße am pontor war so glat das wir einen aseag bus und zahlreiche autos den kleinen anstig von der pontstraßeauf die kreutzung hoch schieben mussten  . dafür konnte man aber super gail schlitern weil es wirklich so sau glat war. die leute haben uns nur ein bissle doof angeschaut weil wir mit wasserpistole und wasserbomben rum gespielt haben.


----------



## crazy-spy (1. Februar 2003)

Joah man high 

Wann wird nochma gerockt? Bike endlich ma weggebracht?


----------



## gambo (1. Februar 2003)

also biken war net schlecht heute , vor allem ne schnee schanze bei nacht springen .


----------



## gambo (4. Februar 2003)

sin wir in sibirien oder was?


----------



## IGGY (4. Februar 2003)

Ist doch GEIL!


----------



## nosh (4. Februar 2003)

da schneits mal ein paar tage immer wieder und dann is es zu warm und der scheiss schmilzt sofort. 
hoffen wir mal das der schnee der jetzt liegt wenigstens liegen bleibt.
schnee ruelt


----------



## IGGY (4. Februar 2003)

Na meinem Sohn kähme das auch nur Recht! Ich wollte am Sonntag mal mit Ihm Schlitten fahren und dann war wieder nur Matsche Pratsche! Vieleicht klappt es ja dieses WE!


----------



## Snake (5. Februar 2003)

Bei uns (im Oberbergischen) ist der Schnee liegen geblieben. Meine morgendliche Tour zur Arbeit durch den verschneiten Wald ist heute ins Wasser (besser in den Schnee) gefallen. Entweder man konnte im 1. oder 2. Gang durch den Tiefschnee hecheln oder schieben. Also raus aus dem Wald auf die Straße. Dort angekommen, waren die Clickis zu und die Maguras vereist, Bremswirkung: 0. 

...war trotzdem ein Erlebnis!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (10. April 2003)

Es ist der *10.April* und der Thread ist plötzlich wieder aktuell  

Höhe 160m üNN.


----------



## crazy-spy (10. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von XCRacer _
> *Es ist der 10.April und der Thread ist plötzlich wieder aktuell
> 
> Höhe 160m üNN. *



Jep, hier schneits durchgehend 
Eig. wolltsch ja heute weiter am style üben gehn....


----------



## Prisemud (10. April 2003)

hier schneits immernoch, bleiben aber nur vereinzelt schneeflocken liegen
morgen fahr ich nach österreich, da dürftens mehr sein


----------



## Snake (16. April 2003)

Passt zwar nicht ganz zur Überschrift, aber gestern beim Radeln: Sonne pur, 22° (kurze Hose, kurzes Trikot). Einfach nur geil!


----------



## Enrgy (16. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Snake _
> *.....Sonne pur, 22° ......*



Wo biste denn gewesen, daß es so kalt war? Hier warns locker 27 Grad, schon viel zu warm, hab geschwitzt wie Sau. Aber dafür gibts bestimmt im Juni wieder wochenlang 15 Grad + Regen....


----------



## Snake (16. April 2003)

Ach Ihr Langenfelder Aufschneider!  

22° hier im sonst kalten und verregneten Oberbergischen und das im April ist schon nicht schlecht. Aber stimmt, irgendwann wird der Dauerregen kommen, wunder mich selber, dass ich im Moment soviele Kilometer fahren kann. Aber wofür hat man eine Rolle und den Gardasee-Urlaub schon gebucht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gambo (16. April 2003)

also gestern hats fürn leichten sonnenbrand gereicht ....
endlich wieder mal gutes wetter 
mat


----------

